# How much is a 10 gallon tank kit?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi i am asking for a friend of mine who is looking for a 10 gallon tank kit with at least a filter. i think big als has it for 40 bucks? can anyone confirm? im too lazy to call them.

how much is it at walmart or pet smart? anyone knows any better places to get a tank kit?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Wallys 10g was IIRC $27 but I can't find the piece of paper I wrote down all the prices on when I was price hunting for someone a week ago.

That included the filter in the tank


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

where is wallys?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

walmart should be around 40 give or take 5 bucks. Comes with hood, filter and net


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Big Al's are selling 10G kits for $34.99 ATM

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/GTA/Fish_E_Sale.html?reloaded=true

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

thats great but i see that the sales ends on the 9th.. where can i get onet eh same price on the 17th?


----------

